# Spinner’s in labor!



## 47901 (Jun 26, 2020)

We're in active labor and she still has time to eat. Lol. I'm thinking triplets.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oooh oooh babies. Good luck. Hopefully a pain free kidding


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Good luck wishing you a text book kidding.


----------



## 47901 (Jun 26, 2020)

Well that was exciting. Little girl popped out no problem, two boys were coming at the same time, one breech got both out but one has inhaled fluid. Thought I lost him but got him suctioned out and breathing. He's not standing though, anything I can do for him? Also the little girl is literally half the size of the boys, should I pull her and bottle feed?


----------



## 47901 (Jun 26, 2020)

boy in the front, little little sister on the right


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

1/2cc B Complex orally, selenium orally for the one not standing. It wouldn't be a bad idea to make the doeling a bottle baby. Congrats!


----------



## 47901 (Jun 26, 2020)

thanks! I got the selenium and vitamin b to him and it seems we're making a little progress. How long can he go before I have to tube him? He doesn't seem to be suckling and definitely hasn't eaten yet.


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

I would make sure the one that hasn't eaten gets some colostrum as soon as possible. Hopefully the B complex will kick in and help him to start suckling soon. I had a buckling who couldn't suckle for a bit and those helped tremendously.


----------



## 47901 (Jun 26, 2020)

No worries! A total 180 in 2 hours. I don’t think I can post a video but he’s eating and walking.


----------



## 47901 (Jun 26, 2020)

that's him suckling! I can't believe he's even alive. I'm super excited, started crying when he stood up on his own


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

What a little cutie! And such great news!! ♡


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

:wow:SUCH CUTE TRIPLETS! SO GLAD little man is up & eating!!! Woo hoo!!!


----------



## 47901 (Jun 26, 2020)

I honestly can’t believe I was able to save him! I’m so happy, his name is PAULIE, Pip is his brother and Squeak is little sis I’ll be bottle raising and loving her a lot lol. She’s literally all I’ve been breeding/hoping for for years, minus her birth size. Hoping she matures well.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhh you are.doing great! Dont worry...being the bottle baby..she will.catch up! They are ALL so cute! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

:coolmovesdance):goodjob::clapping::squishwoot)arty:
This is my way of throwing a party. Congratulations. Wonderful news.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awww! They're adorable congratulations! Just watch the one who inhaled fluids for pneumonia but it sounds like you did a great job.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, they are adorable. 

Glad all is well.


----------

